# Resident Evil 5 PC Requirements revealed



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

My system can run the game :grin:

http://www.gamershell.com/infosheets/630832.html


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The main two things that I'm wondering is how much is this game optimized for the PC, like what they did for Mass Effect and the specification a site like Yougamers.com will give out as their recommendation.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Why do games bother with 800x600 anymore? While the req's are pretty in line with the general PC gamer's setup it seems like a minimum resolution ought to be set for modern games.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think they bother with the 800 x 600 resolution so people can play the game in windowed mode. I can't understand play a game in windowed mode. It takes away from the atmosphere of it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I play games on 800 x 600 :grin:
I like to spend my money on games better than on hardware :laugh:
but I think I'll start to save up some money cause my system won't handle upcoming games like Max Payne 3 :tongue:


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on the games for playing in windowed mode, if i am playing an MMO like WoW or something, i normally have it in windowed mode so i can alt tab a lot faster and easier, but if i am raiding or something i normally put it full screen.

90% of my other games i play on full screen though, and i agree with you Mcninjaguy.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

someone from Capcom stated that RE5 was made originally for the PC and was ported to the Consoles
so I think it'll look better


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I definitely prefer the reverse trend of porting console games to the PC. It works better for everybody. The console games work fine and the PC game isn't full of bugs. I have got to agree with you panthatheprince, Mass Effect looks really nice on PC compared to the 360.


----------

